# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Velican ODUNCU

## ceyda

*Yaşatmak İçin Can Veren Bir Kahraman
VELİCAN ODUNCU

Türkistan'dan Türkiye'ye göç eden bir ailenin çocuğu olarak 1964 yılında dünyaya gelmişti Velican. 26 Mart 1988 gecesi ellerinde şişlerle uykusunda saldırdılar O'na... 

Türkistan'ın has evladı Velican Oduncu, 14 yaşında girdiği cezaevinden, 24 yaşında şehitlik mertebesinde çıktı... 

İstanbul Güneşli Kabristanlığına defnedilmiştir.Ruhu şâd Mekânı Cennet olsun...




Ant; ölüme dirliğe
Ant; dirlikte birliğe
Ant; erdeme erliğe
Mayalandı umutlar,
Dirilecek Bozkurtlar...

Uzun zamandan beri ilk defa bir tahliye veriyorduk. 

-İnşallah farkına varmazlar, diyordu Velican...

Cezaevi infaz savcılığı tahliye tarihimi yanlış hesaplamış, on aylık bir sapmayla, erken bırakılıyordum. Defalarca hesap yaptık, evet idare şaşırmıştı. İki firar ve birçok isyandan dolayı yanan infazımın on aylık bölümü görünmüyordu. Gardiyanlar iki gün sonra bırakılacağımı söylediler. 

Hapishanede arkadaşlar arasında ihtiyatlı bir bayram havası esmeye başladı. Bende ise yaşayamadığım buruk bir sevinç vardı. On yılı aşkın bir süredir doğudan batıya kadar bir çok cezaevinde birlikte olduğumuz can'larımdan ayrılıyordum. Biz bu kahramanlarla birlikte neler görmüştük neler. Değil seneleri ayları, saniyeleri bile parça parça yaşadığımız, o karanlık dehlizlerde birbirimize destek olarak ne savaşlar vermiştik.

O akşam büyük bir hücrede hep beraber toplanmamıza idare göz yumdu. Son geceyi İhsan Barutçu ve Erdoğan Tağınla altı ay beraber kaldığımız hücrede hepimiz toplanarak geçirdik. Sohbet ederek sabaha kadar oturduk. Herkes birşeyler konuşuyordu, sanki hapishanede ki ilk zamanlarımızdı. Bu insanlara bakarken, âdeta son çeyrek yüzyılın tarihini görüyordum, o gül yüzlerinde. Ülkemizin etrafı ABD ve RUSYA tarafından ve onların içerdeki ortakları tarafından kuşatılmış, bir avuç vatanperver ülkücü de bu haçlı kuşatmasını kırarak, cennet yurdumuzu felaha çıkarmıştı.

Velican, arkadaşları dikkatle dinliyor fakat lafa hiç girmiyordu. Benimle göz göze gelincede tebessüm ediyor ve sağ yanağında hafif bir gamze oluşuyordu. On yıl önceki günlerimiz sanki dün gibi canlanmaya başladı hafızamda. 

Velican ondört yaşında, pol-der'li vatan hainleri tarafından yakalanarak ve bir nice işkenceden sonra tutuklanmış, Sağmalcılar taşmedresesine kapatılmıştı. Yaşı küçüktü ama o bir devdi, bir ülkü devi...

Sarsarak köprüleri
Devler geçti bu yollardan:
Dudaklarında Hun Türküleri.

Şair onu tarif ediyordu şüphesiz. Dedesi Osman Batur uçağa kement atmıştı Türkistan dağlarında. Çinlilere karşı amansız bir savaş yapan bu büyük kumandanın destanları hâlâ yaşar o kutsal topraklarda. Sağmalcılar'da rahmetli Zeytin dayıdan dinlemiştim Osman Batur'un kahramanlık öykülerini. Zeytin dayı, onun komutasında, Çinlilere kan kusturan bir ilay-ı kelimetullah savşçısı. Çocuk yaşına rağmen orduya katılmış..
Türkistan Türkleri yıllarca mücadele etmişler ancak Osman Batur ve bir nice kahramanın şehadetiyle birlikte, hicret kararı alan aksakkallar Türkiye'nin yolunu tutmuşlar. Çok zorlu bir yolculukla Taklamakan çölünü geçmişler ve yoğun bir şekilde devam eden Çin birliklerinin takibi altında Himalayalara kadar varmışlardı. Ancak bu bölgede Tibet çetecileriyle defalarca çatışmaya girmişler, geçitvermez dağları, açlık, susuzluk ve her türlü meşakkati de yenerek Hindistan sınırına ulaşmışlardı. Bir dizi görüşmeler neticesi bir kısmı Suudi Arabistana diğer bir kısmı da ülkemize gelmişlerdir. 

İşte "Sartaphanoğlu" Velican onların çocuğu, o çile neslinin yadigarıydı. Ama çile bitmemiş, dedelerinin, Çinlilerden gördüğü zulmün bin fazlasını Velican'lar özyurdunda görmüş, o inci gibi dişleri pol-der'li köpekler tarafından kaç kere kırılmıştı!...


Velican'a bakarken bir olay canlanıyordu gözlerimde. O gün, bir-iki saat birlikte bahçede volta atmış, dinlenmek için, sandelyemiz olan büyük taşların üzerine oturmuştuk. 

"Peykeler, duvara mıhlı peykeler" diyordu Necip Fazıl. Bizde, yerlere mıhlı taşların üzerinde, mazinin derin mevzularına dalmış, öylece sohbet ediyorduk. Gaziantep'in kızgın güneşi tam tepemizdeydi ve hücrelerde geçirdiğimiz havasız kapalı günlere inat masmavi bir gökyüzü, tertemiz bir hava vardı. Bir sünger gibi bedenim güneş ışınlarını emiyor ve zaman, Velican'ın bal muhabbetiyle âdeta duruyordu. 

Yaklaşık iki saat sonra.

-Biraz gölgeye geçelim, dediğimde, o sendeleyerek ayağa kalktı ve bir taraftan başını tutarak:

-Öf be hoca, hiç demeyeceksin zannettim.

Karanlıkta çok kaldığı için güneş ışınları onu çok rahatsız ediyormuş, ama ben güneşli tarafa gidelim dediğim için, sırf beni kırmamak uğruna kendi arzularını bir kere daha feda etmiş ve iki saat bu çileye katlanarak, asalet, nezaket ve estetizmin doruklarından, bizlere bir taşmedrese dersi daha vermişti.

Hapishanede ki bütün arkadaşlarımızın hayatında bu gibi zarafet ölçüleri vazgeçilmez bir ilke olarak yer almıştı. Birine sevmediği bir şey bile ikram edilse kesinlikle onu reddetmezdi. Zehir verseler onu zemzem diye içerdik. Hatır, gönül burada gerçek anlamlarıyla yaşatılıyordu. İnsanlık ihtişamlı günlerinin başdöndürücü sarhoşluğunu bizim hayatımızda tekrar yakalamış, tarihini yeniden yazıyordu. Geçici heveslerden ve gündelik telaşlardan uzak, feragat ve fedakarlık gibi üstün değerleri zirvelere taşıyan arkadaşlarımız vazifelerinin ince yollarını bütünüyle keşfetmenin verdiği rahatlıkla hasta ruhlara şifa dağıtıyorlardı. Ya kudurdular, ya duruldular... Ya kasırga gürültüsü ya da gece sessizliği... Bir altın nesil oldular...

Bir taraftan kafamda böyle hatıralar canlanıyor, diğer taraftan arkadaşları dinliyordum. Bir arkadaşımız ezan okumaya başladı. Susmuştuk. Ilık bir ses. İnsan ruhunun derinliklerine işleyen bir huzur rüzgarı. Sabah ezanının ötelere götüren havası bir anda hapishane maltasına hâkim olurken, bizlerde yere çarşaflar sererek, o kâbus hücresini bir özgürlükler beldesine dönüştürmüş ve cemaat olarak namazımızı eda etmiştik. Ne de çabuk sabah olmuştu.

Arkadaşların bir kısmı uyumak için hücrelerine çekildiler. Biz volta atarak muhabbete devam ediyorduk. Velicana gidip yatmasını söylediğimde itiraz etti. İhsan Barutçu ve Erdoğan Tağında yatmadılar. Tahliye müzekkeresi de bir türlü gelmiyordu. Hepimiz yorulmuştuk. Hava karardı, gelen giden yok. Nihayet saat 20:00 dolaylarında giderek yaklaşan ayak sesleri bizi hareketlendirdi. Kalabalık bir ekip geliyordu anlaşılan.

Arkadaşlar üstümde bir falçatanın olmasını istiyorlardı. Ne de olsa sol siyasilerin bölmesinden geçecektim. Başkan:

-Aman ha. Bir sürpriz olmasın. Yanına bir şeyler al da öyle git.

Ben gerek yok dedikçe, onlar ısrar ettiler. Oldukça keskin bir bıçağı yanıma alarak hazırlandım.

Ayrılık çok zor olacaktı. Cezaevi savcısı ve müdür tahliye müzekkeresiyle hücrenin kapısına gelmişlerdi. Veda sahnesi dayanılacak gibi değildi, birbirimize sarılmış ayrılamıyorduk. Savcı beklemekten sıkıldı ve kendince bir çıkış yolu buldu:

-Haydi acele edin, bir kişi yola vurmak için bölme kapısına kadar gelebilir.

Sözde küçük bir taviz veriyordu idare. Yunus Meral'le bölme kapısına doğru yönelirken, geride bıraktığım arkadaşlarımı düşünerek, karmaşık duygular içinde, tahliyeme bile sevinemeden kendimi dışkapıda bulmuştum. Bu arada üstün gayretleri ile tahliyemi sağlayan (bu gün hayatta olmayan) büyük insan Mehmet Öztürk kardeşimin çabalarını düşünerek yürüyordum. Öztürk, yanına bir muhasip alarak mahkeme heyetine götürüyor ve on aylık erken bırakılmam onun hesap oyunu sayesinde gerçekleşiyordu.
Ben iki kişiydim artık, ikiye bölünmüştüm ve birini orada bırakarak diğeriyle dışarıya yöneldim. Kapıda bir başka canlar beni bekliyordu. Adil Aşkaroğlu ve diğer kardeşlerim. Bu sefer kavuşma sahneleri yaşanıyordu.

Biz nasıl bir nesildik... On yıllık işkenceli, sürgünlü ve ölümlerle dolu bir cezaevi ortamından sonra tahliyeme bile sevinemiyordum. Çünkü, ruhumun yarısı içeride arkadaşlarımın yanında, diğer yarısı ile ancak dış dünyadaydım.

Mahzunluk duygusu her yanımı kuşatmış, kımıldayamıyorum. Gittikçe ağırlaşan bu his yoğunluğu beynimi teslim alırken, bedenim de bu istilaya karşı fazla bir direnç gösteremiyor. Hüzün ve utanç karışımı bir hücum bu. Hislerimin en mahrem kalelerini zapteden bu utanç duygusundan kurtulmam lâzım ama arkadaşlarım içerde, ben dışardayım. Hazmedemiyorum doğrusu. Yakalandığım bu ruh kasırgasından hasarsız sıyrılmak için bir çıkış yolu arıyordum. Nafile... His fırtınası dinmek bilmiyor. Bir tesselli bulmak için kenarından köşesinden bir şeyler aramaya çalıştıkça, ulaşabildiğim mazinin ihtişamlı günleri sadece şuurumu kamaştırıyor.

Herşeye rağmen kaybeden biz değildik. Özgürlük ve esaret kavramları bizlerin dünyasında asli manalarıyla vücut bulmuş, kapımızdaki gardiyanlar esaretin dayanılmaz acısını yaşarken, bizler karanlık hücrelerimizi gül bahçesine çevirip ruh dünyamızdan fışkıran sonsuzluk pınarlarından, kana kana soğuk sular içmiştik.

Zelzele tarlasına dönen ruh dünyamda, bir müddet sonra yine bir sarsıntı olacak ve takvimler 26 Mart 1988'i gösterirken o kara haberi alacaktım.


Velican şehit olmuştu.

Ne kervan kaldı, ne at, hepsi silinip gitti,
"İyi insanlar iyi atlara binip gitti."

Yusuf Ziya ARPACIK*

----------

